
JPMorgan CEO Jamie Dimon’s morning routine: Wake up 5am and ‘read tons of stuff’ - hhs
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/01/jpmorgan-chase-co-ceo-jamie-dimons-morning-routine.html
======
fbnlsr
Really interested to read what HN's routine is. While I'm a night owl and
can't seem to get a good night sleep and go to bed before 1am for I have a
young kid and 9pm - 1am is the only real "me" time, it looks like the road to
success is waking up before 6am. Oh well.

~~~
ttul
Don’t mistake correlation for causation. Plenty of life’s lottery losers wake
up early in the morning and it makes no difference to their prospects.

------
alphabettsy
This is very interesting, but I find it a bit strange when articles like this
imply these types of routines are related to success. I’m sure being willing
to work hard and have such a routine is part of why he’s CEO rather than some
department manager, but more likely his connections and work ethic are the
reasons for his success.

I would rather see what connections he had that gave him the opportunities
needed to reach his level. I feel like it’s not expressed enough how much
relationships and connections matter.

~~~
number6
Would be interested what all successful managers have in common. I guess
everyone has his secret sauce but what is it all have in common

------
diimdeep
There is great book about morning routine - The Miracle Morning

------
tester756
So basically he goes to sleep early and right after waking up he's checking
out the news?

Why is it a news? what's so unique about this?

